#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  *IT Expert Opinions Needed* Intergraph SmartPlant 3D Piping (See Inside Link)

## goodmorningfred

*IT Expert Opinions Needed*

Intergraph SmartPlant 3D 2011* with Microsoft SQL server setup as the database* running on a Windows 7 machine.

Now a problem has occurred under piping design task. A failure error message pops up and a simple piping route cannot be done.

This trouble shooting guide provides with detailed procedures and screenshots leading to the problem.

Please see attached:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*IT Expert Opinions Needed*See More: *IT Expert Opinions Needed* Intergraph SmartPlant 3D Piping (See Inside Link)

----------

